# Game 62 Minnesota @ Phoenix



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Minnesota Timberwolves(26-35) @ Phoenix Suns(42-18)







@








*Projected Starting Lineups:*
*Minnesota*
Marcus Banks - Trenton Hassell - Ricky Davis - Kevin Garnett - Mark Blount





































*Phoenix*
Steve Nash - Raja Bell - Boris Diaw - Shawn Marion - Tim Thomas



































*Key Reserves*
Rashad McCants - Justin Reed - Marko Jaric























Leandro Barbosa - James Jones - Eddie House





















We should just play a lineup of
Banks - McCants - Davis - KG - Griffin becuz Hassell won't do much in this stlye of play most likely...but oh well.

*Prediction:* L, big time


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

when you look at it on paper we actually line up pretty well against the suns..
and if anyone can keep up with steve nash its banks.

but i agree, L by 10-15...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn, you see Diaws line in the last 5? 18.8 points, 9.2 rebounds, 8 assists....BEAST!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

KG needs to own Marion and only let him get like 2 rebounds so he can get the lead in double doubles 2.He's currently tied with Marion at 47.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

gotta go big...
run with KG Griff and blount on the court.. just try to out muscle them with their small lineup and try not to get outrun


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> gotta go big...
> run with KG Griff and blount on the court.. just try to out muscle them with the small lineup and try not to get outrun


Not a bad idea or how about....SUPER BIG
pg-KG
sg-reed
sf-griffin
pf-maddog
c-Blount
 they'd get owned


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

54 - 48 at halftime, not a bad start... hopefully they can hold this up.
anyone actually watchin the game?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> 54 - 48 at halftime, not a bad start... hopefully they can hold this up.
> anyone actually watchin the game?


Yeah, I'm watching it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

im at work and cant check the box scores...
who's leadin the wolves at the moment?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> im at work and cant check the box scores...
> who's leadin the wolves at the moment?


Points-KG,Hassel-14
Rebounds-KG-7 Marko-5
Assists-KG,Davis,Marko-2
Hassell is 7-7
kg is 6-14
Blount has 8 points, Davis has 10, McCants 8 and Jaric 7
Kg just hit 2 FT's to get 16
and hassell missed his 1st shot


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

cheers bro


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> cheers bro


 :cheers: 

*Reboundig/Double Double race between Marion and KG*
Garnett-21 pts 7 rebounds
Marion-4 pts 11 rebounds

So if Marion can't get 6 more points or if KG can't get 3 more rebounds then we have a sole leader for double doubles.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Garnett is finally looking to score tonight!
18 shots with 1:22 left in the 3rd. He has 23 points right now...
Nash is owning the 3rd i think he has 19 pts in the 3rd. :curse:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*End of the 3rd Quarter*
We were outscored 30-22 in that quarter, and Nash just completely took over!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Garnett is finally looking to score tonight!
> 18 shots with 1:22 left in the 3rd. He has 23 points right now...
> Nash is owning the 3rd i think he has 19 pts in the 3rd. :curse:


Garnett should play like that every night really, he's got the talent to but he's just not selfish enough sometimes... he's gotta know hes the best player on the team, and they should be running the offence through him.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> Garnett should play like that every night really, he's got the talent to but he's just not selfish enough sometimes... he's gotta know hes the best player on the team, and they should be running the offence through him.


Yep, KG is just 2 unselfish sometime, its his greatest weakness.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Hassel is plain and simple the best player for us right now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

110 - 102 L :dead:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Good game Wolves fans.

I really like Rashad. Hes going to be a good player.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Garnett's not a happy man.



> Minnesota's Kevin Garnett, who led the Timberwolves with 28 points and 10 rebounds. But Garnett's numbers didn't improve his mood. He blasted teammates for clowning in the dressing room after the team's fourth straight loss.
> 
> "I guess frustrating would be the right word here," Garnett told reporters after snapping at teammates. "I don't like to speak from a frustrated mind. There's no way - we're playing one of the best teams in the league, and you're not hyped, you're not up. The atmosphere in here is like we won. (It) hurts. I try to keep things in house. There's a certain tone in here, man, and we're going to keep that. If you can't abide by that tone, you won't be here. You won't play.
> 
> "I don't sign anyone's checks, but you have to be prepared and ready to play," Garnett said. "And I don't know that as a team every night we're ready to do that. The focus is that it's got to hurt when you lose."


http://aolsvc.news.aol.com/sports/article.adp?id=20060311233109990007

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

McCants will be a star. I wish he got more PT for you guys though, or even started.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Garnett's not a happy man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't help but notice you always posted about KG's frustrations around the organization. It is something that intrigue you the most, especially that you are a Jazz fan?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> I can't help but notice you always posted about KG's frustrations around the organization. It is something that intrigue you the most, especially that you are a Jazz fan?


Check my profile; I'm an NBA gypsy. 

I find Garnett fascinating, always have. The guy is immensely talented and capable, and he deserves (IMO) better than what he's gotten so far from his team and organization. I remember AI saying a couple of years ago that he'd thought that by that point in his career he'd have at least a couple of Rings. That's how I see Kevin Garnett: He's so good, he should've had a Championship or two by now, no question. 

More than that, though, he's an interesting personality--a character study. There sure aren't many like him in the League. Watching and listening to him is like observing a high-wire performer who's always on the edge of not being able to do the stunt. Let's face it, he's emotionally pitched a lot higher than most NBA players, and he takes his job seriously--unlike a lot of guys we watch/read about.

As for the news links, don't shoot the messenger, okay? I don't make this stuff up; I only post it.

Laurie


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> McCants will be a star. I wish he got more PT for you guys though, or even started.



Yeah, me 2...I mean we are going absolutely nowhere for the next few years most likely. McCants will determine where we go with KG so start him!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Good game Wolves fans.
> 
> I really like Rashad. Hes going to be a good player.



Damn, I wish Casey knew what he was doing to get him a starting role cuz Hassell is just a defensive stopper but we need McCants for KG's sake.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Wolves gotta do something this off season.... before KG's frustration gets out of hand.
Otherwise he's not going to stick around, which would break the franchise


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Wolves gotta do something this off season.... before KG's frustration gets out of hand.
> Otherwise he's not going to stick around, which would break the franchise


That must suck.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

the main event said:


> Hassel is plain and simple the best player for us right now.


not during the seattle game.

but he does make a huge difference.. he didnt play 4th quarter vs sonics and that killed us. His defense vs Ray allen was much needed..

Anyways.. my comments on the phoenix vs minny game = CMON!!!!!!
BLAZERS beat PHOENIX? and WE cant?!

ugh


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

the main event said:


> Hassel is plain and simple the best player for us right now.


I hope you meant in that game....


----------

